# First time in ND



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I have relatives in Leonard, ND (non-hunters but not against hunting) that have invited myself and a couple of friends up and was wondering by reading the post if we should head west and south to scout for pheasant. Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

If you find any pheasants around Leonard let us know. It's out of the main pheasant areas. Head south to around the border of SD and West from there.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks for the reply! My relatives said that pheasant where scarce to non existent in the Leonard area. I think our best bet is what you wrote. We will probably go to LaMoure, Dickey, Ransom or Sargent Counties. This will have us covering a lot of territory so any suggestions would be appreciated as which counties would be our best bet.

Again thanks

Dale
BoykinMan :-?


----------

